# Pants inside of bindings, or over the back?



## yojik

Even with my age and experience, I don't know the answer here so I thought I'd post this idiotic question.

I'm perplexed...A friend of mine swears he has less issues with binding strap slippage/loosening when he straps in and pulls the back of his pants over top of the back of the binding so there is no pant fabric between boot and binding. His claim is that it provides a tighter fit with the boot when you minimize the fabric of pants sandwiched between the boot and binding, and thus makes it easier to keep things tight without having to do lots of readjusting, especially on the front font that stays put all day.

Being a dynamic and aggressive rider, I always have to adjust both feet after steep/fast or technical runs requiring lots of flexion and extension since my size puts alot of stresses on the equipment.

I have always just stepped into the binding with the pants bottom in between the binding back and never thought this could have something to do with all the tightening adjustments I make after runs.

Does anyone consciously think that pulling down the pant leg overtop of the binding back helps things stay tighter?

Can't test this out until snow hits the PNW this winter but I never knew there might be a real benefit...Always thought it was a fashion thing.


----------



## ThunderChunky

I put my pant legs over my bindings. I think it looks better. I have really ugly looking bindings.


----------



## snowklinger

I put the pant on the outside, especially on the front foot which comes out less often.

I usually take the second to do the same to the back leg, I'm one of those ocd types who likes everything just right, most of the time.


----------



## BoardWalk

yojik said:


> Even with my age and experience, I don't know the answer here so I thought I'd post this idiotic question.
> 
> I'm perplexed...A friend of mine swears he has less issues with binding strap slippage/loosening when he straps in and pulls the back of his pants over top of the back of the binding so there is no pant fabric between boot and binding. His claim is that it provides a tighter fit with the boot when you minimize the fabric of pants sandwiched between the boot and binding, and thus makes it easier to keep things tight without having to do lots of readjusting, especially on the front font that stays put all day.
> 
> Being a dynamic and aggressive rider, I always have to adjust both feet after steep/fast or technical runs requiring lots of flexion and extension since my size puts alot of stresses on the equipment.
> 
> I have always just stepped into the binding with the pants bottom in between the binding back and never thought this could have something to do with all the tightening adjustments I make after runs.
> 
> Does anyone consciously think that pulling down the pant leg overtop of the binding back helps things stay tighter?
> 
> Can't test this out until snow hits the PNW this winter but I never knew there might be a real benefit...Always thought it was a fashion thing.



No, your friend is mentally unstable. You should turn and run every time you see him.


----------



## grafta

I'm a pants over top person. Used to have cuffs inside binding too but thats a pair I had that were too big for me... sounds contradictory I know.

Depends on pants you have. Mine feel stuck in binding and tug down when i ride if they're tucked in


----------



## sabatoa

Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## backstop13

i just strap in and roll. The runs on the ice coast aren't longer than a minute or two anyway, so unless I'm doing tons of laps, it's not a big deal


----------



## Qball

I wear my pants over the highback, its just what i prefer. I've seen people completely strap their pants into their binding (between strap and boot). Do whatever you like.


----------



## bseracka

I'm over the highback and on top of the straps. Im with your friend, not having that extra frabic between my boot and the highback and my boot and ankle strap makes me feel like i'm getting more response. I'm not getting more response, but I pretend I am.


----------



## Nolan

I put my pants on the outside. I feel like they tug and restrict my movement too much when they're on the inside


----------



## timmytard

Nolan said:


> I put my pants on the outside. I feel like they tug and restrict my movement too much when they're on the inside


Exactly, I totally don't understand why everyone wants these super long pants?:dunno:

I can't stand it when my pants get caught in my bindings, it's constantly pulling down your pants.

This will be my 24th or 25th year riding, can't remember. I've come to the conclusion, I like floods.
I had a pair of army snow pants a few years ago & without snowboard boots on they looked fuckin' hilarious, but with boots on they covered about 2-3 inches of the top of my boot. They were the best pants ever, but it's super hard to find a pair of short pants that don't have a 25 inch waist.

The only company that I've seen that makes pants like that is Spyder, I think because they might be for skiers?

TT


----------



## ShredLife

hahahha Timmy rides in capris - will you be my girlfriend? :laugh:

:laugh:

pant cuffs inside highbacks, over straps.


----------



## ETM

I ride in cut off jeans, never had a problem


----------



## 2hipp4u

And people say there is no such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## yojik

Trolling this thread after I acknowledged it was an idiotic question in my OP makes you a silly doo doo head.

What now, tough guy?



2hipp4u said:


> And people say there is no such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## hktrdr

Board shorts - there is a reason they are called that :laugh:


----------



## timmytard

ShredLife said:


> hahahha Timmy rides in capris - will you be my girlfriend? :laugh:
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> pant cuffs inside highbacks, over straps.


I would if I could but I can't find any crapis, all they make are pants that are 6 inches to long.:thumbsdown:

Sure buddy, I'll be your girlfriend, but your on the bottom dear.:cheeky4:

TT


----------



## bseracka

Board shorts ?!? Shit had a bad experience with them this spring when I met some sheet ice. Still a great day though


----------



## 2hipp4u

yojik said:


> Trolling this thread after I acknowledged it was an idiotic question in my OP makes you a silly doo doo head.
> 
> What now, tough guy?


So you have now stated twice in one thread that your an idiot, nothing left to say.


----------



## JeffreyCH

2hipp4u said:


> So you have now stated twice in one thread that your an idiot, nothing left to say.


Don't I know you? :cheeky4:

As to the original post, I have no idea, never thought about it, I probably ride 1 in 1 out...who knows :dunno:


----------



## yojik

2hipp4u said:


> So you have now stated twice in one thread that your an idiot, nothing left to say.


I think the true idiots of this world don't know the difference between when to use "your" and "you're" in their everyday conversations.

Let me help you with this difficult subject:

The proactiv might cure *YOUR* acne so that some day *YOU'RE* able to actually land the chicks in *YOUR* avy instead of drooling and wanking it to their pictures you clearly stole from the internet.

Put down the mountain dew and cheetos, stop playing XBOX, lay off the hot pockets and you might have a chance, kid.


----------



## 2hipp4u

yojik said:


> I think the true idiots of this world don't know the difference between when to use "your" and "you're" in their everyday conversations.
> 
> Let me help you with this difficult subject:
> 
> The proactiv might cure *YOUR* acne so that some day *YOU'RE* able to actually land the chicks in *YOUR* avy instead of drooling and wanking it to their pictures you clearly stole from the internet.
> 
> Put down the mountain dew and cheetos, stop playing XBOX, lay off the hot pockets and you might have a chance, kid.


'that failed more than your mom's attempted abortion' 

Try to edit your responses of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight. 
The evidence that you are a idiot will still be available to readers, but they will be able to access it more rapidly.

Okay, now onto the insult.

Life isn't for everyone, you should quit.


----------



## yojik

2hipp4u said:


> 'that failed more than your mom's attempted abortion'
> 
> Try to edit your responses of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight.
> The evidence that you are a idiot will still be available to readers, but they will be able to access it more rapidly.
> 
> Okay, now onto the insult.
> 
> Life isn't for everyone, you should quit.


Wit - 0/10
Sarcasm - 0/10
Original Thinking - 0/10

I can't imagine what it must be like to be so damn dense...Most trolls I've seen on other boards at least put forth a good effort and make me chuckle with some humor when confronted with their own passive/aggressive style.

You, on the other hand, made me wince with the lamest comeback/insult I've ever read on the internet. Seriously. 

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ETM

I actually liked his comment re faster access lol. But I like your style too. You guys should keep going cause its fun


----------



## timmytard

Don't let him talk to you like that!

TT


----------



## Timberline

2hipp4u said:


> 'that failed more than your mom's attempted abortion'
> 
> Try to edit your responses of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight.
> The evidence that you are an idiot will still be available to readers, but they will be able to access it more rapidly.
> 
> Okay, now onto the insult.
> 
> Life isn't for everyone, you should quit.


 /10characters


----------



## snowklinger

..

*omg u guys better start doing engrish right yojik dont like no fucked up typing*


----------



## Timberline

哦，我的上帝你们最好开始做你不喜欢没有搞砸了打字的engrish权利。在engrish母亲笨蛋，你吸


----------



## 2hipp4u

yojik said:


> Wit - 0/10
> Sarcasm - 0/10
> Original Thinking - 0/10
> 
> I can't imagine what it must be like to be so damn dense...Most trolls I've seen on other boards at least put forth a good effort and make me chuckle with some humor when confronted with their own passive/aggressive style.
> 
> You, on the other hand, made me wince with the lamest comeback/insult I've ever read on the internet. Seriously.
> 
> :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


Dude,
I know you are probably a product of our public education system so I will try and go slow here, but try to keep up mmkay.

You have stated you are a complete fucking retard and I agree with you, again "I AGREE WITH YOU". Now you want to jump in my shit for it, you dumb fucking cum stain.

Now go and play some of your Barry Manilow or Air Supply CDS while you sit in the corner jacking your little wenis. Oh and make sure you take a real big whiff of the crotch in your wifes cum stained panties while your doing it, Yea thats right while you are sitting around talking stupid shit she was out getting fucked by a real man. You want anther comeback? kiss your wife, her mouth is full of it.


----------



## snowklinger

2hipp4u said:


> Dude,
> I know you are probably a product of our public education system so I will try and go slow here, but try to keep up mmkay.
> 
> You have stated you are a complete fucking retard and I agree with you, again "I AGREE WITH YOU". Now you want to jump in my shit for it, you dumb fucking cum stain.
> 
> Now go and play some of your Barry Manilow or Air Supply CDS while you sit in the corner jacking your little wenis. Oh and make sure you take a real big whiff of the crotch in your wifes cum stained panties while your doing it, Yea thats right while you are sitting around talking stupid shit she was out getting fucked by a real man. You want anther comeback? kiss your wife, her mouth is full of it.


LOL interwebocity.


----------

